# Rights of Ascension: Chaos Action Thread



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

No one will be allowed to join in during this thread as the sign-up has closed.

IC: _The World Eaters commander stared down on the pitiful Emperors defenses. Soon the blood God would take his share._


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Grathlak pulled out his powersword, activating it in a hum of energy. 

Getting on his com-link, he signalled his commander. 

(OC- that's you, luthorharkon)

IC-"Sir this is the third raptor group reporting. We are in position. Permission to engage?


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Sitting in a heap of skulls behind the World Eaters commander, Mordeth yawned. The wait for battle was boring. 
"Start this thing soon, or I might decide I don't need this army. It would be alot of good skulls for Khorne even if it isn't loyalist scum that do the dying," he said in his most menacing tone. "And believe me, I WILL do it!"


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

The soulreaver hurtled towards Terra, safe in his cocoon of psychic energy. Sneering under his helmet, he used his psychic powers to deflect the projectiles arcing up from the imperial lines. Suddenly, an enemy force slowed his descent. Grinning in anticipation for the battle about to unfold, he bore down with his will against the enemy psyker. For a moment, he slowed even further, but he opened himself to the warp and flooded himself with its energy. Obliterating the mind of the librarian, he siphoned his pyschic energy to hasten his descent. He slammed into the ground, sending out a shockwave of dirt and rock that scythed down tens of guardsmen. Releasing the energy from his spell, the cocoon dissipated and he stepped forward, keen senses seeking prey. Concentrating with all his might, he placed his hand upon the medallion dangling against his chest armor and vanished. He sped forward with supernatural speed, intent upon the mission the Night Haunter had chosen him specifically to accomplish...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk watched the scene from his drop-pod viewport. He was heading for the outskirts of the palace, far away enough that he wouldn't get shot down.

The biggest problem would have to be the Imperial Fists.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Watching with rising bloodlust as Soulreaver started killing and maiming, Mordeth strapped on a jetpack to his back, and entered a drop-pod, setting the location a bit ahead of Soulreaver. Having competition in the art of killing was a real spur to his senses.
About halfway down, he smashed the pod apart from within, dooming the World Eaters that was still inside, and decended upon the Imperials with his jetpack. 

This was gonna be fun!


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

The soulreaver charged invisibly through a squad of ultramarines, his blade howling in ecstasy as it consumed their soul essences. Whirling around, he raised a clench fist and pointed. A blast of warp energy sped from his hand to an approaching leman russ, destroying its battlecannon. Suddenly he sensed the approach of a formidable warrior, seemingly shielded from his psychic powers... He tightened his grip on his sword in alarm, but relaxed as he saw the furious champion of the blood god descending from the sky. He raised is sword in salute, then raced towards the approaching servants of the false god...


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Raising his sword to return The Soulreaver's salute, he suddenly felt a shudder pass trough is body. Looking around, he spotted the source, a lapdog Chaplain in some sort of glowing black armour. Amused as the marine dared to charge him, he charged back, raising his great axe in a meeting blow, roaring for blood as he went, causing friends and foes alike to crumble as his deamonic strenght forced them down.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_(OOC: Sorry, I've been a bit busy so I couldn't post.

His comm-linked fizzed:
"Sir this is the third raptor group reporting. We are in position. Permission to engage?"
----------------
"Permission granted Grathlak, may the chaos Gods and almighty Khorne be with you and your raptor squadron."
From behind him Charigonn also heard seargant Mordeth. He ignored the juveniles comment and barely noticed him embark into a drop pod with a squad of world eater marines.

His own vessel touched down. The ramp slid outwards, digging into the weak Terran soil.
"For KHORNE!!!!", Charigonn screamed through his multiple vox links. The war cry resounding through his company.

The beast of a man fell into battle like a pyroclastic flow. He dived at the nearest enemy, an Imperial fist, obviously cut off from his squad.
This first kill would taste all the sweeter.
Before the marine could react the commander had hurled his full bulk towards the astartes, digging the tainted chain axe into and through the power armoured figure.

The marine let out a muffled cry as his legs snapped and his soul was torn from existence before collapsing beneath Charigonn's God like fury._


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Hearing the message from his commander, Grathlak fired his Plasma pistol into the air and roared with joy.

"For Khorne!!!!! CHARGE!"

His raptor squadron screamed through the skies, firing pistols as they closed range.

"To the Imperial Fists! Break them!"

The deadly servants of Chaos soared into the air, only to descend in the middle of the Imperial Fist lines. Roaring in delight, Grathlak swung his powersword in a mad frenzy, decapitating three Space Marines who desperatly tried to take cover. Seeing their Seargent, he threw his chainaxe through his skul, and flew to retrieve it, firing his Plasma Pistol all the way. Roaring out a command, he led the un-hurt Raptor group as they jumped to the skies, seeking out another target to butcher in the name of the Dark Gods.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

The soulreaver raced passed a loyalist chaplain, noticing he was charging for the servant of the blood god he had noticed before. He briefly considered unleashing his warp powers upon the hapless loyalist, but decided against it because after all, the servant of khorne might just decide to try and take _his_ skull to make up for the one he had stolen. Without a backward glance, he continued forward, trying to sense the mind of his prey, the officer Night Haunter had decreed should die to weaken morale.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Charagonn carved yet another marine in half. A second took a plasma shot to the head, bursting into a screaming crater in the loyalists armour.
The death of the enemy was so sweet.
Suddenly, the World Eater commander noticed the Imperial Fists retreating.
In fact, all along the battle line the Emperors forces were declining. Like a great tide they receeded back to the wall.
"The Emperor has weakened and realises his own demise at the hands of the DARK GODS!" Charigonn bellowed through his vox link, "Now is the time for us to strike! Push back the Imperial dogs and dig them out of their holes World Eaters!".

In the distance he could see them entering the confines of the wall, feebly spitting back fire with their own weapons. As this happened, and the Imperial Fists turned in, another foe presented itself.
"THE BLOOD ANGELS!!"_

OOC: This is a perfect time for anyone to witness the battle between the bloodthirster and Sanguinus:victory:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Meeting the hammer-blow with his axe, Mordeth laughed as his opponent seemed to be pressed back... then gasped as the hammer hit him square in the chest, sending him flying. In sheer reflex, he lodged his axe behind the chaplain, using the momentum to tear trough his armour. 
Rising up, he let out a laugh, as he felt the demonic portal open. Looking in that direction, he saw in amazement a Bloodthirster come trough. 

Roaring laughter like a madman, he turned back to his visibly shaken enemy, and charged again, matching the blows, trying to find some opening.

This was the best! A worthy opponent to claim for the skullthrone!


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Having fought for awhile now, the enemy got the upper hand, and sent him to the ground, beaten. But he was not dead. Waking up some hours later, he swore revenge on the petty human.-


----------

